# Probleme mit Asus Board



## karmababy (25. März 2005)

Hallo erstmal.
 Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen.Hab mir vor einiger Zeit einen Pc zusammmen gebastelt.
 Nun hab ich zwischenzeitlich mal das Board gewechselt und hab jetzt das Problem, dass mir meine CPU im Bios zwar als 2800 XP Athlon angezeigt wird, der Pc aber leider nicht hochfährt.
  Das Problem tritt allerdings nur dann auf wenn ich den FSB auf 166 jumper.
 Auf 133 läuft der Rechner tadellos, mit den erwarteten 1663 Mhz.
  Die CPU sollte aber 166 machen.Hat jemand einen Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


 Zu meinen Daten:
 Board: Asus A7V400-MX
 CPU:Athlon 2800 XP+ 
 HD: 80GB Excelstor
 Ram: 512 Infineon
 ...

 mfg
 karma


----------



## karmababy (27. März 2005)

Hallo.

 Hat wirklich niemand von euch eine Ahnung was das sein kann.
 Ist es möglich, dass das Mainboard eine Hacke hat? ODer wär da erstmal ein Bios Update empfehlenswert?
 Danke

 mfg 
 karma


----------

